# Tank - I give up



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 1, 2006)

For those of you who don't know about my rabbit Tank, here's the thread:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14424&amp;forum_id=1

I'm getting to the point now where I think I have to give himup. I've tried and tried and he is still a monster.I mean, I've grown attached to him for some reason but I just can'tcontinue like this. He is dangerous. He isconstantly attacking and biting me and I'm sick of it. I haveso many bite marks on me. Yesterday when I was trying to fillhis food bowl he lunged at me and latched onto my pant like and wasdangling there and wiggling around like a rabid dog! My kneeis all cut up now. I dont know what the best thing to do nowis. I mean, i dont want to give him to someone who mightabuse him because he is so mean. I just don't know....i mean,maybe a guy will want him, he is nice to men......???? anyideas?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh man. :shock:Your poor knee. I don't know what to say.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 1, 2006)

Does your friends boyfriend like him?Maybe he could take him. Just a thought. I reallycommend you for being soooooooooooooooooo patient and doing all youhave for him. That is really something, too bad it's just notworking out. Keep us posted.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 1, 2006)

unfortanetly my friend's boyfriend doesnt want to take him. 

ugh....maybe i should stick it out. I really do love him, forsome CRAZY reason. I'm just tired of getting bit all thetime. I'm afraid one day he'll bite me so bad i'll needstitches.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 1, 2006)

Glad you're sticking w/ it, I see you've gotten quite attached to him, that's cute, considering.

Sorry, but, how long have you had him now? A year maybe? Has he gotten neutered yet?


----------



## Thumper1234 (Oct 1, 2006)

good job on sticking with him for so long =D

just a suggestion...maybe you can cut your hair short and let it growback so it will think males and females are good as he slowly see's youtransform ... not really transform lol but like see your hair slowlygrowing back or something? just a suggestion


----------



## STEPHANIE11 (Oct 1, 2006)

my sisters rabbit is alot like that too hecharges and it does seem like he is just following me around but whenhe is mad. he punches and bites he made a holes in alot of my jeans butit might also be because his backround wasnt that great so we just putup with it .
Is your rabbit spayed or neutered if its not that may help alot .


----------



## pamnock (Oct 1, 2006)

For your own safety, get a feeder and waterbottle that can be filled from the outside of the cage. Forthe safety of others, keep a lock and warning sign on thecage. If he needs to be removed from the cage, use a towel tocover him.

It's rather rare, but I occasionally see bucks like yours that can bevery dangerous. A young lady showed me the numerous stitcheson her arm that were holding together a very nasty bitewound. I recently received a nasty bite from aNetherland Dwarf - he clamped right down to the bone 

I would most certainly not give him to anyone else. If youare unable to keep him, I advise having him humanelyeuthanized. He is simply to dangerous to be adopted intoanother home.

Pam


----------



## MaevePotter (Oct 1, 2006)

If he is not neutered, try that, but otherwise,I don't know... unless he is a completely different bunny with men, Iwould have him euthanized..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 2, 2006)

I never thought I would hear this on this forum,but, yes, I have to agree that that might be the only solution to thisbunny's terror, is Rainbow Bridge, maybe he so wants to goHOME. :rainbow:????


----------



## Greta (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with Pam and Snuffles that the best long-term solution may be to have him euthanized.

In the mean time, give yourself a big pat on the back; you've been so patient with him and done the best you can. 
Great job! :hug1:bouquet:


----------



## Just Jack (Oct 2, 2006)

I have to say I am on the fence aboutthis. From what I've read of the other thread it had seemedlike he was starting to do better until recently. 

Only one other thing I can think of is to tire him out of this bitingissue. Don't let him get a reaction out of you from bitingand charging. To do this, you would need some protective gearlike oven mits. While wearing these you could go and startpetting him. Then he might start biting at you but you justkeep petting him since he can't harm you. This will probablytake some time where you'll have to do this probably at least once aday for 5-15 mins but after some time he'll learn that biting andcharging has become ineffective in getting what he wants so he mightstop.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Greta! I certainly didn't wantto say it. I just glad someone agrees w/ me. Iwould never want this-ever. Maybe the rabbit is sufferingsome neurological disorder. :dunno::bigtears:Godwill guide you both.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for your support guys. This isreally hard. I'm going to wait a little while longer beforemaking any drastic decisions. I mean, i try EVERYTHING and hedoesnt seem happy. his cage is huge and i even gear up to puta leash on him and take him for walks. He seems to like thewalks but i think i've only see him to a binky once or twice and hejust seems to be angry all the time. I give him toys which hedestroys. i dont know if he is having fun destroying the toysor if he just flat out hates thetoys.thissituation is really breaking myheart.:cry4: i dont want to give up on him justyet. he is nice to my femalerabbits......they dont really like him though. they justtolerate him. he licks them and tries to play with them somaybe its just me.


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 2, 2006)

Glad to hear you are going to give him some more time. From you last post it doesn't seem like a total lost cause.


----------



## JimD (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi ILTC,

Tank sure is giving you a hard time, eh!?!

I know you've probably tried everything, but here's some more..

http://rabbit.org/faq/sections/aggression.html#extreme



It took a long long long time for Rosieroo to accept us. 
She was abandoned outside in the winter...we're not sure how long she was out there with her bunnie companions.
Buck Jones and The Missus rescued Rosie....but it took hours of chasing her around back and forth across the highway.
I drove down in the middle of a blizzard and brought her home....whereshe was given a cage in a room with a bunch of strange bunnies.
She bonded with my younger daughter for a couple of weeks, but then turned very aggressive.
Charging, grunting, pawing, nipping, and BITING HARD TO DRAWBLOOD....all were on the new agenda. Put your hand in the cage or touchANYTHING of hers and look out.

A couple of months ago Rosie needed to have her nails clipped. I put onmy "body armor", took a deep breath, got a thick towel, and headed forher cage. I tossed the towel over her and scooped her up. I quicklymade her into a burrito and put her on her back intent on clipping asquickly as possible. By the time I finished her back nails (furthestfrom the mouth!!), she had calmed down considerably. She just laidthere quietly while I clipped the front nails. I think that day was ourday of understanding each other. I took her out of her cage and didn'thurt her. I put her back in her cage unharmed. ANNNND she got specialtreats. Now when I reach into her cage she just hops over to see whatI'm doing....instead of running to the corner and preparing to attack.I'm still on my guard, but she's so much nicer now. I think she trustsme.

Prayers and good thoughts for you and Tank to come to an understanding.

`jim


----------



## queenadreena (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm totally shocked that some of you havesuggested putting him down. You wouldn't 'euthanize' a human if theywere being a little difficult now, would you? Shame on you.


----------



## f_j (Oct 2, 2006)

*queenadreena wrote:*


> I'm totally shocked that some of you have suggested puttinghim down. You wouldn't 'euthanize' a human if they were being a littledifficult now, would you? Shame on you.



I don't think the members who made that suggestion should be ashamed atall. As much as we all love rabbits here, I think we canagree that you cannot equate euthanizing a rabbit with euthanizing ahuman. Sorry, but that is not a fair comparison.Tank's owner had clearly tried for months to help Tank, but there isonly so much she can do. It is not fair for her to live withan animal that she is afraid of and that injures her. It alsowouldn't be fair to give him to someone else. There arelimited options here, and at least euthanizing him would be a humaneone.


----------



## queenadreena (Oct 2, 2006)

I know you can't compare rabbits to humans,_really_, but he deserves to live too does he not? It just seemssad and wrong to me for someone else to decide if he dies if he's notactually ill.

Maybe take him to a rabbit behaviourist, like this one.


----------



## nermal71 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sometimes the decision to euthanize an animalmust be made when the animal is not "physically"ill. It is never an easy decision. But itis VERY easy for some to judge. Just remember that only oneperson knows 100% how that animal is. And it isvery wrong for others to judge because of it. 

We had a calico cat at one time. She was born under my son'sbed. We loved her dearly. She was a wirechewer. We tried EVERY spray we could. She stillchewed. We tried hot sauce. She stillchewed. We tried the hard coverings for the wires.She still chewed. We thought we had everythingcovered and she climbed into the entertainment center and hung upsidedown to get at the 1/16 of an inch of cord that was between thecovering and the stereo. She was zapped probably 1/2 dozentimes till she started to go bald from it. She was superloving and we tried and tried. I took her to thevet and spent alot of money getting her tested to see if there was adeficiency somewhere. We switched foods. She STILLchewed wires. I dealt with it for 4 years. Finallywe had to make the decision to put her down BEFORE she started a fireand killed or injured someone. (She came VERY close tostarting a fire just before that but we found it in time).Was it easy? NO Did I want to do it? NO But I hadto take the safety of my family and put that before the life of ananimal. I don't think I could have lived withmyself if one of my children was severly burned because I put the lifeof a cat before their safety.

So yes I can say that sometimes the life of a "physically" healthyanimal has to be taken because their "mental" health is not there andthey are a danger to the ones who love them. And if you haveto get to the point that you do have to do this to your bun know thatyou are in my prayers, because it is not an easy decision.And know that if you have to do that your bunny will be happy at theRainbow Bridge and will be at peace.


----------



## Lori L (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with the others in euthanizing thisbunny as a last resort. It seems obvious thatilovetegocalderonhas done everything shecould and can do. To rehome this bunny AGAIN, in my opinionis inhumane. As much asilovetegocalderonis doing for this bunny,it seems to me that the quality of his life is poor. I amreferring to his mental and emotional state and not how he isbeing taken care of. You simply cannot compare a bunny or anyanimal for that matter with a human when making these kind ofdecisions. Whatever you decide to do, it will be the rightdecision for you and I support whatever it is.


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 3, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote:*


> Thanks for your support guys. This is reallyhard. I'm going to wait a little while longer before makingany drastic decisions. I mean, i try EVERYTHING and he doesntseem happy. his cage is huge and i even gear up to put aleash on him and take him for walks. He seems to like thewalks but i think i've only see him to a binky once or twice and hejust seems to be angry all the time. I give him toys which hedestroys. i dont know if he is having fun destroying the toysor if he just flat out hates thetoys.thissituation is really breaking myheart.:cry4: i dont want to give up on him justyet. he is nice to my femalerabbits......they dont really like him though. they justtolerate him. he licks them and tries to play with them somaybe its just me.




sounds like he does have his soft sweet side and i am glad that youdecide to give him some more time!!!  i'm noexpert on this but with the toy issue, you may think he is destroyingthem, but he might very well be PLAYING with them. My bun destroys histoy too by chewing, nudging, scrapping on them, but that is the way heplays them, he cannot smile and giggle, but i think he still enjoysplaying with them a lot. 

and with the girl bunnies, he even licks them?! that is aHUGE plus, afterall, see, even a little devil like him can be agentleman in front of the girls.

I will keep you and Tank in my thoughts and prayers! Good job ilovetegocalderon!


----------



## JimD (Oct 4, 2006)

ILTC........you have a PM.


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 4, 2006)

My hat goes off to you for not giving up.

I think if he is not showing anger towards your female rabbits andgrooms them in fact, that maybe he is still "all there" in thehead. Just developed some wierd territorial tendenciestowards humans. I'm not going to judge you of what you do,but I wouldn't give up on him. I wouldn't be able to forgivemyself. 

Good luck. Sending best wishes your way.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you all! I am going to hang inthere a little while longer. Even though today he escaped outof his cage and charged at me. I was wearing sandals so ilifted my foot up to block him from getting my toes; he lept up and biton to the sandal and dangled there twisting around like a rabid dog,like he did before with my knee. I was screaming when myfiance jumped in the room and got him off of me. It waspretty scary. Then later he put his head through the cagebars like he wanted me to pet him. So i went overto try and give him some pets. He stayed there all cute andaccepted my petting his head when all of asudden......chomp!! There goes my finger! Ugh, heis so frusterating. But i think my next plan of action isgoing to be to have his cage next to a female bunny cage and see ifthat softens him up a little.If that doesnt work, iwill have some difficult decisionsahead of me. :?


----------



## hummer (Oct 4, 2006)

ilovetegocalderon, I have been following yourposts from the beginning with Tank and you get all sorts of respectfrom me for taking the time and effort with this little fuzzyterror. I also understand that it can seem like it is notgoing to get better although I really hope that it does andsoon. You need to do what you feel is best for Tank and yourfamily, the only bit of advice I have to offer is checking with yourrabbit-savy vet to see if there a animal behaviorist in the area thatcould see Tank. If there is something going on with him andno one is able to reach him, then like I said, you need to do whatyou feel is right for Tank and your family. Do not worrywhat other people think, they are not in your shoes.Sometimes you can do everything under the sun to help and it is stillnot enough. 


:goodluck


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 4, 2006)

HI ilovetegocalderon,

I am soooo happy to hear that you are stillhanging inthere! i could not imagine what i would do if i were in yourshoes, probably not as half as what you've done!!!

i think putting his cage next to the girls might be a goodidea. and also, maybe next time when you pet him, use amitten and use a brush to pet him. i find that my bun enjoysthe brush as well as my hand, so by doing that, at least you canprotect your hand and forearm.

good luck and keep us posted


----------



## JimD (Oct 5, 2006)

*hummer wrote:*


> the only bit of advice I have to offer is checkingwith your rabbit-savy vet to see if there a animal behaviorist in thearea that could see Tank.



Can we all say...."Bunnie Prozac"! 

Kidding aside, I can get contact info for a good exotic vet that hasdealt with bunnie "issues". My own vet consulted with him abouttreating Binkie for OCS concerning her over-grooming/self mutilationhabit.He's on the team at the Oradell Animal Hospital.

Give me the word and I'll put in a call!hone:I'll see what free advice is available.

I've also heard that there is a foster agency in our area that workswith bunnie bonding issues. They foster the bun with a "Bonder" to seeif they can resolve the issue and then return the bun to you($$$$$).I'm not sure about this....:?,but it's another option.


I'll look into some of this a little more and post back.....let's see what advice we can get for free first.

ANNNND.....onder: I can't rememberifTank is neutered or not. That'll be the first thingeveryone will ask.

`jim
"The games afoot!"


----------



## JimD (Oct 7, 2006)

Any updates???

Inquiring minds want to know how things a going. 

`jim


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes, are there any new updates? 

I haven't been on in a while but i remember your posts from when youfirst got Tank. I'm very sorry things haven't improved as we'd alllike. You've done such an amazing job with him and showed him so muchlove. Best wishes. ray:

-Ellie


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok, here's what i've decided because i've gottenmauled a few more times since i last posted. My fiance'shalf-sister's brother lives in PA and he, believe it or not,raises rabbits. He said that if we drove Tank over there hewill take care of him and work on him for me. If he doesntimprove he will keep him. He says he can handle it andbesides, Tank seems to prefer human males over human females.If he sees improvement he said I can come back and visit and see howTank takes to me and if he improves, and i want to, i can take himback. SoI'm thinking about making this trip thisweekend. What do you guys think about this? It'sthe best i could come up with for now. If you guys could seemy hands you would understand that i just cant take being bittenanymore. My hands look really awful and I think some of thesescars are going to be permanent. I still love Tank and atleast the option would be there for me to take him back if he getsbetter. Apparently this guy is really good with rabbits andhe's up for the challenge so I thought it was better than having himput down because even though he is a demon seed I still love him andgrew attached to him and it would break my heart to put himdown. I mean, i cant help but feel that there may still behope for him if he is in the right hands....


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Oct 9, 2006)

I think you're doing the right thing. He's much,much too dangerous to continue working around and this seems like agood last resort. I just hope Tank will open up to him. 

Best wishes,

Ellie


----------



## ec (Oct 9, 2006)

I think that rehoming him sounds like a very wise decision.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Tank will be getting yet another chance.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 9, 2006)

That's wonderful! I am so proud of allyou have tried to do for him. The poor baby. Keepus posted!


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 9, 2006)

hi, 

i was just wondering how the trip to PA went?

maomaochiu


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like a plan,



how did it go?


----------



## JimD (Oct 10, 2006)

*maomaochiu wrote: *


> hi,
> 
> i was just wondering how the trip to PA went?
> 
> maomaochiu


Offspring2099* wrote: *


> Sounds like a plan,
> 
> 
> 
> how did it go?


It sounds like a GREAT plan!!:happydance

I think ILTC is planning the trip for this upcoming weekend (10/14-10/15).

`jim


----------



## katt (Oct 10, 2006)

what the rabbit world needs is a rabbit whisperer. . .you know, like ceaser on the dog whisperer. . .


----------



## JimD (Oct 10, 2006)

*katt wrote: *


> whatthe rabbit world needs is a rabbit whisperer. . .you know, like ceaseron the dog whisperer. . .


I think bunnies will tell you what's wrong....if you listen real close.:shhhh:

"Be one with the bun!"

`jim


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 10, 2006)

*JimD wrote:*


> *katt wrote: *
> 
> 
> > what the rabbitworld needs is a rabbit whisperer. . .you know, like ceaser on the dogwhisperer. . .
> ...


Just don't get close to some you may lose an ear.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi everyone! The guy was actually soexcited about meeting Tank and working with him that he drove toNYCto get him last night. I said my goodbyes toTank and off he went. It was pretty hard but I know he is inGREAT hands. Tank really seemed to take to him too, I mean,you know, all things considering with the way Tank is. I havent been able to reach the guy since he leftyesterday but my fiance plans on getting in touch with him later thisevening to get an update so I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Jace (Oct 11, 2006)

Tell him about this website too if you don't mind. I'd love to know how things go =)


----------



## JimD (Oct 12, 2006)

:happydance


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh good idea. I will let him knowabout this site. Also, get this, my fiance talked to him lastnight and the guy and Tank are in love!! Tank cuddles withhim and everything. He shows no aggression towards thisguy. Tank also has a huge huge area to live in and a backyardto play in. Tank seems really happy. Iguess he just didn't like me for whatever reason. That kindamakes me sad cuz I keep wondering what it was I did to make him hateme.  But the important thing now isthat he is happy as can be. Oh ok, and I didnt want tomention this before, but i think its time.......while i was away inconnecticut i had a friend watch my rabbits.....well despite myexplicitly telling her not to, she let Tank and Marshy playtogether......well guess what......now I have three Tank's on myhands. they are all super adorable and I plan on keeping themall! I have fallen in love with them. Marshy is agreat mom -----oh but she is getting spayed in 2 weeks. Ihave two boys and one girl. They just opened their eyes 2days ago. I was scared to tell everyone cuz I thoughteveryone would be mad that i left my rabbits in irresponsible hands orsomething. I didnt plan on this happening but nowthat it has i am keeping all three buns as i am madly in love withthem. So i lost tank but gained 3 more. Now I havea total of 6 bunnies. that's not too many ya think?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 12, 2006)

WOW!!! Now give me pictures. Stuff happens. You are keeping them and getting the mom fixed. No reason to feel guilty.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 12, 2006)

That is great news! I can't believeit. You got something good out of it too, morebunnies! Keep us posted and we want pics!!!!


----------



## Jace (Oct 12, 2006)

If unplanned pregnancies didn't happen I wouldn't be here today 

Always a plus side to things :bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 12, 2006)

*Jace wrote: *


> If unplanned pregnancies didn't happen I wouldn't be here today
> 
> Always a plus side to things :bunnydance:


Lol!!!


----------



## Greta (Oct 12, 2006)

That's great! he found a home that agrees withhim (although why he wouldn't want to live with you is beyond me!), andyou have those cute little Tankitos. What could be better? 

Greta :jumpforjoy: and the Bun Boyz:toastingbuns


----------



## katt (Oct 12, 2006)

i am so happy things worked out! 

yes! photos, please! baby bunnies are so cute. . .

sometimes i don't get along with other people for no reason other thenwe are different people. . .maybe tank just wasn't a personality fit. ..i wouldn't beat yourself up over it. . .the important thing is thatyou loved him enough to a) try to work it out and b) place him withsomeone that knows rabbits very well and gets along well with tank. . .


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 12, 2006)

oh, you shouldn't be afraid of us .

We know you're very responsible. And you're doing the responsible thing by keeping the babies and getting Marshy spayed!

We want pics and updates ASAP!!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 12, 2006)

:yeahthat

I want pics!


----------



## sunnybunny (Oct 13, 2006)

1. YAY! for finding Tank a safe and happy place to be, although I'm sure you'll miss him!

2. Triple YAY! For the Tankinis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



PICS!!!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 13, 2006)

Guess what guys, per everyone's request, Ifinally have pics!!!! Here's the problem, I have no clue howto re-size, etc. Plus, I am currently using an internet cafeand can't save pics to the computer. Would anyone possibly bewilling to pm me their email address and I can forward the pics and youcan post them for me? :sunshine: I have pics of thethree babies and the mommy. And I'm going to work on gettingpics of Rice and Beans as well.


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 13, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 13, 2006)

Thank you so much jordiwes. Iforwarded you a pic of the mama, my sweet little Marshy (who's beenagreat mommy). My time has run out at thecafe, however I will be back in about 3-4 hours. I'll finishsending you the rest of the pics then. Stay tunedeveryone. Pics are on the way!!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's Marshy, I will also add it to your blog.


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 13, 2006)

I am soooo happy that Tank is in good hands, and hopefully the bunny whisperer can straight him up 

oh, little marshy looks sooooooo cute and tiny!!!


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sooooo glad thats Tanks happier.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, I sent jordiwes the rest of the pics so hopefully she'll get a chance to post them all for you soon.



Edit - and here's an update on Tank. He is EXTREMELY happywhere he is. He has a huge yard to play in and he gets takenon walks just like i asked. I was told he is a binkyingmaniac when he goes out for his walks (something I've only seen him doonce.)


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 15, 2006)

Here's Rice:


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 15, 2006)

Mini Tank 1:


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 15, 2006)

Mini Tanks 2&amp;3:


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 15, 2006)

All 3:


----------



## Michaela (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh they are soo cute!:hearts

I wish Pebble and Ebony were that size again lol!


----------



## Greta (Oct 15, 2006)

They're so CUTE!!! :inlove:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 16, 2006)

OMG! Gorgeous babies!!! :bunnyheart


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 16, 2006)

Can you tell if the black one is amale? I think it's great that you'll have a little Tanklookalike you can raise now. With your love and care, I'msure they'll all turn out sweet and loving. 

Are the other two torts? They're all adorable!


----------



## Djakarta (Oct 16, 2006)

What adorable babies! Since they are mini Tanks, you could name them Howitzer (Howie), Sherman and Persching ( alltypes of tanks). 

Other tank names include:Minerva, Hotchkiss, Cromwell, Vickers, Crusader, Matilda, Valentine and Churchill.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 16, 2006)

*Djakarta wrote:*


> What adorable babies! Since they are mini Tanks , you couldname them Howitzer (Howie), Sherman and Persching ( all types oftanks).


Is anyone else remembering a different Tank, the Palomino one that wedid a bunny train for last year? That's what her babies weregoing to be named, but she reabsorbed them before they wereborn. I'll always think of that Tank first.

Just bringing back old memories... RIP Tank.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 16, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Is anyone else remembering a different Tank, the Palominoone that we did a bunny train for last year? Just bringingback old memories... RIP Tank.


Yes. I was heartbroken when I found out she'd passed on to the bridge.

At least her last months were spent with several wonderful people who showed her love and took great care of her.


----------



## Haley (Oct 16, 2006)

Okay, Im confused (and Im trying to put it together between the different threads..lol).

So, let me see if I got this straight. Someone put Marshy and Tanktogether before you went to PA? Thenyou took Tank to his newforever home in PA?? Is that right?

Im very happy you found Tank a home where he will be happy (and no moreof that biting female parts!). The babies are so adorable!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank you all. Acccording to myfiance, who used to raise rabbits when he was in the DominicanRepublic, he says that the black one is a female and the other two aremales. Do you think they will have floppy ears like Tank orupright years like Marshy? 

I was actually away in CT, not PA, when my friend let Marshy and Tank"play." My fiance's half-sister's brother is the one who hasTank now and he lives in PA. 

I love the names you guys suggested. I'm going to wait a fewmore weeks and see what the personalities turn out to be like before Iname them. So far they are all really sweet. Allthree of them will follow me everywhere when I let them out.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 17, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote:*


> Do you think they will have floppy ears like Tank or uprightyears like Marshy?



Some may lop, some may not. They may have "helicopter ears", which is soooooo adorable!

I've seen mixes who had one ear up and one loppy ear. That is too cute. 

Check out these cuties:












Edited to add photos


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh, hasn't everything worked out so well!! Tankhas found his forever home with someone he loves, you don't have to geta suit of armour to protect you from him, *AND* you have 3adorable babies to add to your family. I am so pleased for you all 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow...how did I miss this thread?? :embarrassed::thud::headsmack

Well, now that I'm over my shock and embarassment...I have to say...

You are such a wonderful bunny mom...and you stuck with your sweetTank, despite the heck you went through in having him. Ireally commend you for all your patience and love, despite adversity(from the bun himself, no less!). I understand what you meanabout just falling all in love with an animal, despite how difficultthey can be. I've had a few animals over the years that werejust not the best with various things they would stubbornly do...butboy, did I love them! 

It sounds like you and Tank came across the ultimate perfect solution,though! That's wonderful to hear that he's got a home thathe's somehow more tame and happy in (though I have to say that I thinkhe's slightly batty for not considering YOUR home that way, but we allknow Tank's a goof  ). Funny that he prefered males...maybeit's a hormonal thing? 

At any rate, I'm so happy to hear that the situation came to such awonderful solution for everyone, and that you always have the openoption to bring him back home, if he's able to calm down and be moretame.  That's so wonderful and reassuring thatthere are others like that, and that we're not the only bunny-loversout there! 

Bottom line, you're a wonderful, wonderful bunny mom, and we all knowthat. What happened while you were out of town was beyondyour control. Those dorks did it despite all the warnings yougave those that were watching your bunny babes...they should help topay for Marshy's spay, then, IMO! They really went directlyagainst what you specifically instructed them not to do, so they areVERY MUCH responsible for the outcome. Ya know? Atleast, that's what I would do, despite my happiness in having thelittle babes.

And I think the same about how long you've had and taken care ofTank. You did all you could, and we all know that.You're wonderful, Hun, and you did all the right things. 

Love the tank names...so funny! I like "Marshy and the Tankettes", personally...hehe!!

So, enjoy your new babies, and love and hugs to you and yours,including goofy Tank! You are all so wonderful. 

Hugs and warm wishes for all,

Rosie*


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks to all for your support. Tank has been doing wonderful in his new home.

Maherwoman, i dont think i could bring myself to ask for myfriendto help pay for the spay. (which isnext week by the way, yikes!) I appreciate all her help forthe weeks i was gone. Other than letting Tank and Marshytogether she really did do a great job. 

By the way, the babies are doing great! Growing up so fast!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 28, 2006)

&lt;&lt;&lt;By the way, the babies are doing great! Growing up so fast! &gt;&gt;&gt;

Pics, pics, pics, pics, Pics, pics, pics, pics, Pics, pics, pics, pics, Pics, pics, pics, pics!

:sunshine:Jan


----------



## Michaela (Oct 28, 2006)

:yeahthatWe NEED pics!

I'm interested to know what their ears are like! From accidentalbreeding between a lop and a rex we got one helicopter lop and twouppies, here's two of them



Ebony helicopter lop
*



*Pebblesticky up ears 

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 29, 2006)

I can completely understand that...and in allhonesty, I probably wouldn't have the oomph to ask if I were in yourshoes. (Not that I'm saying you don't...I just mean I,myself, wouldn't have the oomph.) Given how much other helpshe gave, I can understand what you mean!

I'm so happy that Tank is doing so well, though. That's sucha wonderful ending to such a turbulant time for you both! 

Can't wait to see more pics of the Tankettes!! 
*
ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Thanks to all foryour support. Tank has been doing wonderful in his new home.
> 
> Maherwoman, i dont think i could bring myself to ask for myfriendto help pay for the spay. (which isnext week by the way, yikes!) I appreciate all her help forthe weeks i was gone. Other than letting Tank and Marshytogether she really did do a great job.
> 
> By the way, the babies are doing great! Growing up so fast!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Nov 1, 2006)

Guys, I am completely heart broken.Remember that girl that was watching my rabbits while I was gone andwho let Marshy and Tank together, well....she guilted me into lettingher have one of the babies. I'm so upset right now.I didn't want to give any of them up but she made me feel obligated togive her one. She said "Danielle I took care of your rabbitsand your apartment for all that time and didn't ask anything in return"[which is true but i paid her anyways], then she said "the least youcan do is give me one of the babies." I'm so upset rightnow. I just gave her one of the babies today. Ididn't know what to do. She made me feel like I owedher. I'm so upset. I mean, she told me that sheWANTED to watch the bunnies; that she was bored during the day and hadno one to talk to and she would really love to watch them and take careof them. And on top of that i did pay her. But sheconned me into thinking I owed her a bunny and so i caved.I'm crushed. :bigtears:


----------



## Michaela (Nov 1, 2006)

Aww, this is soo sad!:cry3 Which one was it?That was really mean of her, tricking you like that! You should go andtake it back again! She has no right to it whatsoever, she doesn't seemlike a good bunny parent to me if she let Tank and Marshy together!:disgust:Will you still be able to see it?

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't know what to say. If it was me I wouldhave said no. My reason those babies are because of her not doing asasked. I am evil when it comes to people. I think it's funny that itturns out she wants one and the only reason there are more is cause"SHE" let them out together.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 1, 2006)

:hug2: I'm so sorry honey. Iknow you planned on keeping them all. I think she's extremelyrude to demand a baby bunny. What right does shehave? You paid her, and it's not like you told her when sheagreed to watch them that you'd give her a baby. You didn'tknow they were coming. And that's not a nice way to think ofa rabbit. They're your pets, not toys or cash commodities.

I could understand her saying she wanted to help, and that she feltresponsible because it was her fault. But not saying that youowed her! Any chance you could take her back?

Or maybe try to educate her more on rabbit care to make sure she takes good care of him?


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 1, 2006)

Will she consider giving the bunny back toyou? Maybe suggest you can go with her to the animal shelterto help her pick out another rabbit, but you want the babyback?  Sorry to hear you had to give one away.

_________
Nadia


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 1, 2006)

How old are they now? They should stay with their Mommy until at least 8 weeks old.


----------



## ec (Nov 1, 2006)

I think I would ask her to give back the rabbit- saying that you'd planned to raise them and care for them, and thather inattention had a lot to do with why they're here.

She is responsible for what she did (or didn't do), and I think she'sbeing pretty manipulative and playing on your emotions, making you feelbadly.

Sorry if this seems overly harsh toward her, but I don't think she'sbeen very kind toward you - or your rabbits - at all. It's tough tolearn to say "no," but there are times it needs to be said. You're notresponsible for her actions, after all.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 1, 2006)

Yikes, don't mean to alarm you, but judging fromthe pics, the baby looks way too young to go to another home.He/she may appear to be doing well, but could have immunity problemsand other issues down the road, you really should get him/her back foranother couple of weeks, anyway. 

sas


----------



## ec (Nov 1, 2006)

Absolutely!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2006)

There you go get it back because it's to young. Than get attached and dont cave.


----------



## mambo101 (Nov 1, 2006)

Get your rabbit back and tell her to go pound salt!!!:goodluck


----------



## binkies (Nov 1, 2006)

I tend to think of the worst in people. (Bad habit I know!). But do you think she put them together on purpose? To get a baby?


----------



## ec (Nov 1, 2006)

That was my thought, too, if only because a lotof people *would* do something like that and then try the kind ofemotional blackmail that ILTGC has described. Not all people, but some- yeah.... (I don't mean to sound cynical, but I'm a bit older thanmany of you and have run into things like this personally... )


----------



## Haley (Nov 1, 2006)

*binkies wrote: *


> Itend to think of the worst in people. (Bad habit I know!). But do youthink she put them together on purpose? To get a baby?


Oohh..I could see that. Sounds like something my friends would do. 

I think, as others suggested, you should tell her that you messed upand shouldnt have taken baby away from mom so soon. Tell her it coulddie or get real sick from being taken away..then once you have the babyback just tell her you became too attached.

Good Luck!


----------



## ec (Nov 1, 2006)

I wouldn't let her near my rabbits again, if it was me....


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats whatI think. I am with you I tend to think the worse.


----------



## ec (Nov 1, 2006)

I really *don't* like to think the worst ofother people - but we all (me very much included!) make lots of bad andfoolish and sometimes downright thoughtless decisions during the courseof our lives. 

And if someone claims that they let 2 intact rabbits out to "play,"knowing the probable outcome (since they were told exactly what theywere supposed to do and not do) and did it anyway... then came beggingfor a baby bunny that's a direct result of their ignoring what theywere supposed to do - then.... no way!!!

As naturestee said 



> And that's not a nice way to think of a rabbit. They're your pets, not toys or cash commodities.
> 
> I could understand her saying she wanted to help, and that she feltresponsible because it was her fault. But not saying that youowed her!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, I tried to get the bunny back but she flatout refused! (btw - just so everyone knows, those picturesare old. They are about 7 weeks now.) Myfiance even called her demanding the bunny back. She saidno! He even offered to pay her $100 to give back thebunny. I'm really mad at myself. I hate fightingwith friends and give in easily to avoid arguing with people Ilove. BUT - - tomorrow she invited me over to her house tosee the bunny and the cage she got. I know this soundsinsane, but I'm kind of tempted to steal it back....I've really beenthinking about it. I've been so sad and depressedsince I gave it up and now I'm really mad and I want my bunny back morethan her friendship. AmI thinkingcrazy???


----------



## Djakarta (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm confused on the timelime here.

On October 12th, you posted that their eyes had opened "2 days ago". Ifthe babies' eyes opened when they were 10 days old, that would meanthey were born on October 1st.

That would mean the babies area little over4 weeks old.

Tell your friend you were mistaken about their age. A separation fromthe mother and weaning this early could prove fatal to the baby. Tellyour friend that the baby's life is at risk unless it is returned toits mother. 

You say your friend "guilted you" into giving her the baby. See if you can "guilt " her into giving it back. 

If she really cares about the baby, she will return it. If she iswilling to return it for the sake of the baby's long term health, itmay be an indication that she is capable of becoming a good bunnycaretaker in the future.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 2, 2006)

All I have to say is a friend like that is notworth having. If it's upsetting you she should be adultenough to give it back. If you fiance is willing to pay a hundreddollars than hello you really want the baby back.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Dec 13, 2006)

Turns out she couldn't keep up with it so I got my black bunny back!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 13, 2006)

YAY!!!!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Dec 13, 2006)

I was waiting for that to happen. I knew it would.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 13, 2006)

So was I. So can we get pics.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Dec 13, 2006)

Yea, I will work on that. I'm really bad when it comes to pics.



(this is my 1,000 post, hehehe)


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay for 1000post.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay, then bunny is back where he belongs - witha good mommy to look after him . I'm really happy that it worked out- for both you and the bunny!!

Jan


----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## bunsterlove1969 (Dec 14, 2006)

*bunsterlove1969 wrote: *Thanks for editing my reply! so i'm not entitled to an opinion round here then??


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 14, 2006)

You are most certainly entitled to your opinion,but we try and keep comments constructive, andthemodswill edit out any strong negativity if they deemappropriate.

Tank is in a great home now, so lets rejoice on that fact!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Dec 14, 2006)

I was able to read your post before it wasdeleted - - i think people were suggesting he be put down because hewas so vicious and was likely to severely hurt someone, including me.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Dec 14, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Tank is in a great home now, so lets rejoice on that fact!




yes, he is doing very well with a family in PA.


----------



## Michaela (Dec 14, 2006)

Yay, I'm so happy for you that you've got the little one back!:elephant:

And we need pictures definitely, If you need any help with them, feel free to ask me, I'd be happy to.

Michaela andthegirls:brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane::brownbunny:candycane:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm just going to say, YAY for hearing how wellTank is doing, and that you had the patience with him that you did, soyou could eventually find that place for him to live. Yougave him a chance at life, and that's what we're all about! 

You're awesome!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey!(Hay?)




'Tis the season to be jolly!!



Let'sbe jolly! 

















sas


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree!!! Wahoo!!!

:woohoo :happydance :tongue :wiggle:toastingbuns :happyday::giftsmiley::santawink::gifts::holidaycandle::candycane::reindeertongue:

:snowflake:Hoppy Holidayseverybody!!!:snowflake:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Dec 14, 2006)

LOL, you guys are too funny.



:jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 14, 2006)

We gotcha smilin', though, didn't we....you know we did!! 

Hey, that's what family's for...and we're all part of the RO family!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

:bumpWas talking to someone who was looking for this.


----------

